# wet dogs after a hunt?



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

just curious my wife thought i was cruel because i went out on the opener for ducks and it had rained all day and naturally the dog got pretty wet so after the hunt i brought him home and dried him off good with a towel and he went in his dog loo that is insulated and left him be she thought he would get to cold with the temps dropping and his coat still being a little wet i haven't had any problems health wise with the dog after hunting him and his coat gets pretty soaked but he has hunted in much colder but drier whether has anybody ran into any thing like what i am describing and would give advice on if they ran into problems with there lab being wet when he gets home after a hunt he is getting a little older so i am getting a little more cousious with him because he is a great dog and i dont want to do anything that could cause him some health problems but up to this point he has not and he has hunted in the last couple of years in the same temps but he is starting to get up there in age a little any info would be great or advice thanks


----------



## Lefty (Sep 20, 2008)

My Chesapeake hunted in extreme cold without a problem until he was 13 years old. Right now i have a young lab who seems almost as durable. i'm amazed at how well retrievers take the cold. if he is not shivering he is probably fine. i would just say to use common sense (like you are). it sounds like you don't have anything to worry about with him in his dogloo. you can always bring him in the house or the garage if you are really worried.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Your dog should be good in my opinion. You are a better man than I am as I didnt towel dry my pup. She is in her dogloo with a fresh towel though. My dog is also old, almost 10. I am more worried about her joints than her being cold. I am going to get a dog bed for her this week. I would suggest that if you dog doesnt have a soft place to lay.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I always rinse my dog in warm water with a clarifying conditioner, then towel her dry with at least five fresh towels, warm from the dryer. (they are the new towels that are still fluffy, not the threadbare ones that I'm allowed to use). Then she enjoys 20 minutes in front of the hairdryer until not a hint of moisture remains.





Either that or five minutes under a garden hose to get the mud off and then into the kennel until dry.


----------



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

Be careful with a clarifying conditioner. I think it creates a build up over time. I think the best is a very mild apricot facial scrub and then rinse several times with pure distilled water. And even the new, fluffy terry cloth towels can be a little rough on sensitive skin. I think a microfiber towel is less apt to cause irritation.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh crap. Did I just admit to felony dog abuse?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I have Shorthairs they run themselves dry!!!! Ya wet them to cool them down!


----------

